# Fish penicillin



## Daduate (May 13, 2021)

I know it’s a topic of much controversy but today I bought a 60ct bottle of 250 mg penicillin for “fish”. With a exp date of 9/27. Seems to have all the same saturation rates and active ingredients as human penicillin. A supply worth investing in? Also had albendazole( broad spectrum dewormer ) and amoxicillin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Prepping and Fish Antibiotics


Prepping and Fish Antibiotics There’s a lot of information on fish antibiotics, We know where we can get them, but do we know what they do or What...




survivalistprepper.net









Prepping with Fish Antibiotics


How to get antibiotics for prepping: Are fish antibiotics safe for humans? Antibiotics available for fish, which are popular with preppers include Fish Flex (Cephalexin), FishMox Fort (Amoxicillin), and Fish Pen (Penicillin), but are they safe?



www.happypreppers.com


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Fish and animal antibiotics are the same as the ones that a doctor would prescribe you. It is also a good idea to stock up on a good supply of a variety of different antibiotics with enough of a supply of each type for at least a couple courses of treatment. I store mine in a freezer as I have heard that they remain full strength longer stored that way.
Also, do some research and print out/save info on which ones to use for what conditions and proper dosing for a given condition.


----------



## Daduate (May 13, 2021)

Thank you so much for the input much appreciated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The company named on the label as the source for these "fish antibiotics" (Thompson Labs, if I recall), states that they don't make "fish" antibiotics. They only make human antibiotics.
They're perfectly safe for human consumption. But you should know what to use and when. Using the wrong thing could make matters much worse. Using them too often can make them completely ineffective.


----------



## Daduate (May 13, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> The company named on the label as the source for these "fish antibiotics" (Thompson Labs, if I recall), states that they don't make "fish" antibiotics. They only make human antibiotics.
> They're perfectly safe for human consumption. But you should know what to use and when. Using the wrong thing could make matters much worse. Using them too often can make them completely ineffective.


You the man brotha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robb_b (Aug 3, 2015)

I can verify that the fishmox is the same as amoxicillin. I’m currently taking it right now for a sinus infection. I looked up the numbers on the pill and it made by Sandoz Labs. Seems Thomas Labs repackaged the Sandoz and sold it. It seems to be a common thing with antibiotics.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I have a pal who swears by them.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While I understand the desire to have a few medications on hand, do you know when to use it and when not to? How much to administer, and of course what to do when the patient has a bad anaphylactic reaction to the "penecillin" or dies?
And if everything works out ok, how do you deal wth the patients sudden craving to eat worms?


----------



## Daduate (May 13, 2021)

All stuff I intend to look into ( 🪱 )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Here is a good place to start.






Alton's Antibiotics and Infectious Disease: The Layman's Guide to Available Antibacterials in Austere Settings: Alton MD, Joseph, Alton ARNP, Amy: 9780578414522: Books - Amazon


Alton's Antibiotics and Infectious Disease: The Layman's Guide to Available Antibacterials in Austere Settings [Alton MD, Joseph, Alton ARNP, Amy] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Alton's Antibiotics and Infectious Disease: The Layman's Guide to Available Antibacterials in...



amazon.com


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

The use of antibiotics can be tricky. How would you know which one to use? Broad spectrums may be best but penicillin won't work against some of the now resistant bacteria (MRSA), which has become fairly common. The only way to know for sure is to do a culture. I guess in a desperate situation, a shotgun approach would be better than nothing? As for allergic reactions, epinephrine has its place but given to the wrong person can also cause death. It's a conundrum.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

The Case For Fish Antibiotics |


More than a decade ago, I was the first physician to advocate for the storing of antibiotics marketed for tropical fish and pet birds as a potential tool for the medic in long-term survival settings. Although I never recommended them for use in situations where there is a functioning medical...



www.doomandbloom.net


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

Back Pack Hack said:


> The Case For Fish Antibiotics |
> 
> 
> More than a decade ago, I was the first physician to advocate for the storing of antibiotics marketed for tropical fish and pet birds as a potential tool for the medic in long-term survival settings. Although I never recommended them for use in situations where there is a functioning medical...
> ...


Yes, as I said, if it were a desperate situation, I would.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

Nothing better than people self diagnosing and medicating instead of going to an actual Physician who...I don’t know...maybe studied a bit more than just looking things up on the internet...


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Used Fishmox several times over the years to clear up a sinus infection and it worked just fine!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I think that some of you are over thinking someone taking fish antibiotics to treat something. I have used from my stockpile to successfully treat for things like ear infections and strep. I would not try to self-treat for a serious issue and I believe that most if not all folks here would also not self-treat for a serious condition.
I once had an infection of an eye lid. Yes eye lid, not eye itself. I went in and was given, treated with some non-standard, last resort type of antibiotic (do not remember the name) as the doc was worried that it may be a serious condition that could spread. Thankfully it did not and was cured. That is an example of an issue that is too serious to try to self-treat.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

ErickthePutz said:


> Nothing better than people self diagnosing and medicating instead of going to an actual Physician who...I don’t know...maybe studied a bit more than just looking things up on the internet...


Yeah, just like humans have been doing since the dawn of time.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Ancient people made medicine from natural resources. 
Homeopathic medicine is frowned upon by those who make big money from drug companies.

having kept livestock for the last 30 years or so, there is always animal medicine of various types around here.
Plus homeopathic remedies for man and beast. And a wife who knows how to administer them.
BUT, we still both use doctors and nurses.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

ErickthePutz said:


> Nothing better than people self diagnosing and medicating instead of going to an actual Physician who...I don’t know...maybe studied a bit more than just looking things up on the internet...


Thanks, it's good to know that even in a grid down/shtf scenario that the doctors office will still be open. I was worried about that.


----------



## Daduate (May 13, 2021)

Yea man as long as there is medical facilities available I will use them of course . None of us are implying otherwise only if it is a societal collapse and those resources were unavailable would any of these contingencies be considered.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

The doctors office MAY be open, but IF it is......the line may stretch for blocks. And your piddly little infection may not warrant even getting looked at by a CNA.


----------



## Folklore (Apr 6, 2021)

ItsJustMe said:


> The use of antibiotics can be tricky. How would you know which one to use? Broad spectrums may be best but penicillin won't work against some of the now resistant bacteria (MRSA), which has become fairly common.


Yes, the last time about the use of penicillin for the treatment of people I heard in the 80s. 
Widespread antibiotics consider a compromise option for yourself (for example, Azithromycin). For other cases - Lincomycin.
It will be necessary to ask about what it is used to treat animals.


ItsJustMe said:


> The only way to know for sure is to do a culture.


It's good. 
But it will be quite good when the antibiotic, which correctly affects the culture, will not cause strong adverse reactions in the patient.


ItsJustMe said:


> epinephrine has its place but given to the wrong person can also cause death. It's a conundrum.


That's for sure. I just didn't throw off my hooves from this thing. Never experienced such a strong headache.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The government tightened down on what medicine supplies feed stores could sell several years ago.
You can still get some things such as Ivermectin, but injectable penicillin I don’t think so. Not sure.


----------

